# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Melbourne owner builder after a draftsman / architect (structural engineer too?)

## kinggi

Hi, 
I'm in the Bayside (3190) area of Victoria and I'm preparing to extend my home as an owner builder.  
It's a semi-detatched 50s double-brick home and the extension work is to add a small ensuite to the master bedroom, and remove a rear porch/laundry area and extend the kitchen out in its place, more than doubling the size of the existing kitchen. 
The work will include very minor alterations to the existing roof including the addition of a box gutter, and the major structural component of the extension is steel supports required to carry the load of an existing wall (plus a bit more) so it can be removed. 
The extension is to be concrete stumps and weatherboard. 
If you're interested please send me a private message.
Thanks,
-Steve

----------


## mercer

Hi I've just signed up and notice your post. dated January this year. Have you successfully engaged a designer / architect yet.? 
Mercer.

----------


## kinggi

Hi, 
Sorry but yes I am working with someone. 
-Steve

----------

